# mated but not pregnant



## fjcats729 (15 d ago)

Hi everybody! may i ask if it were possible that a pair mates then the female cat shows successful signs of mating every time (as they did it more than 10 times)--seems very agitated, rolls and thrashes around--but end up not pregnant? She showed pinking at 3wks. It has been 6wks now so she was tested and the result came out negative. Thank you


----------



## BossyCats (2 mo ago)

How was she tested for pregnancy? If she pinked up but wasn’t pregnant it could well have been a phantom pregnancy. 

It is definitely possible for a cat to not get pregnant after mating. Is she a maiden queen?


----------

